# [OT] - Z katalogu MEDIAMARKT

## mdk

W najnowszym "katalogu" (chodzi o ten świstek, który rzucają pod drzwi) MediaMarkt w Warszawie znalazłem TO. Myślę, że to swojego rodzaju rewelacja, szczególnie, że to nie jest komputer typu low-end, gdzie zrezygnowano z MS'a na korzyść paru złotych niższej ceny. Czyżby "coś" drgnęło?

----------

## Strus

Do wielu nowych komputerów producent proponuje Linuksa zamiast windowsa. Dość często widuje reklamy laptopów z Auroksem  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Osobiscie mialem przezycie z jednym z 'linuxowych' komputerow media-markt... facet koniecznie chcial 'to' zamienic na windows  :Wink:  to jedyny sensowny system podobno. hehehe

a odbiegajac troche od tematu - dobrze by bylo gdyby zaczeli sprzedawac komputery _bez_ systemow operacyjnych... czemu ktos ma wybierac za mnie? klient powinien takie rzeczy wiedziec lepiej!

i wiem, ze w powyzszym rozumowaniu jest jeden haczyk - wiekszosc ludzi nie jest w stanie zainstalowac tej kochanej windy... ale ja nie chce robic rewolty i zabraniac sprzedazy komputerow z preinstalowanym systeme oper. - bo i czemu? jedyne co mnie martwi, ze nie widac kompow sprzedawanych bez zadnego systemu... przynosi to wniosek, jaki wysnuwa sie podczas lektury 'dzihad kontra macswiat' - wybor czlowieka dzisiejszych czasow to nie 'tak' lub 'nie'. ten wybor to opcja A oraz opcja B, ktore ustalane sa juz na 'gorze'. tylko co jak mi sie to nie podoba?

filozficznie w ten piatek - ide na odpoczynek po trudach tygodnia  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

odpowiedz jest na to prosta, zestaw jest taki tanszy o niezłą sumke, sprzedawcy i tak wiedzą że większość i tak zainstaluje tam pirata windowsa, dlatego daja linuxa by było taniej i umywają ręce. Brutalna prawda, nie ma się co doszukiwać sensacji.

----------

## Poe

całkiem normalna sprawa, nawet moj kolega otatnio kupil gdzies kompa i dostal zamiast windy jakiegos lina... ale i tak go drazu wywalił z dysku.. z reszta jak wiekszosc (99,9%, bo nawet linuksowicze wywalą zainstalowanego lina i zainstalują swoje distro)...

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> a odbiegajac troche od tematu - dobrze by bylo gdyby zaczeli sprzedawac komputery _bez_ systemow operacyjnych... czemu ktos ma wybierac za mnie? klient powinien takie rzeczy wiedziec lepiej!

 

Pamietam jak kupowalem kompa dwa lata temu... mina kolesia w sklepie jak mu uswiadomilem, ze nawet partycji maja nie robic na dysku jest niezapomniana... ach to zdziwienie...  :Twisted Evil: 

PS. trafil tam wtedy MDK  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Ja kupowałem 3.5 roku temu i też chciałem bez systemu i partycji. Nie było problemu.

----------

## nelchael

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ja kupowałem 3.5 roku temu i też chciałem bez systemu i partycji. Nie było problemu.

 

Problemu niebylo u mnie, tylko przemily Pan sprzedawca troszke sie zdziwil i stwierdzil, ze nie czesto klienci maja takie wymagania.

----------

## Strus

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Pan sprzedawca troszke sie zdziwil i stwierdzil, ze nie czesto klienci maja takie wymagania.

 

wymagania  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dawid159

Swoją drogą to ten komputerek ma dość ciekawy dysk twardy  *Quote:*   

> Western Digital 120 MB 7200obr.

 

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Pan sprzedawca troszke sie zdziwil i stwierdzil, ze nie czesto klienci maja takie wymagania. wymagania  

 

Jak zaproponowal "promocyjnego" Windowsa (pewnie jakis stary OEM) i powiedzialem mu, ze "nie potrzebuje wirusa" i ze postawie tam Linuksa, to byl bardzooooo..... zaskoczony - do tego stopnia, ze nie wiedzial jak to nabijac na fakture - sam komputer? bez Windowsa? Hm... precedens w historii firmy  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Jak zaproponowal "promocyjnego" Windowsa (pewnie jakis stary OEM) i powiedzialem mu, ze "nie potrzebuje wirusa" i ze postawie tam Linuksa, to byl bardzooooo..... zaskoczony - do tego stopnia, ze nie wiedzial jak to nabijac na fakture - sam komputer? bez Windowsa? Hm... precedens w historii firmy 

 

z 'tej samej parafii': w sklepie z aparatmi cyfrowymi pytam sie panienki czy tem model dziala z czyms innym niz windows. panienka - no tak: win 95, 98, 98SE, ..... no cala litania  :Wink:  . na co tlumacze jej, ze chodzi mi o cos innego - linux badz mac osx - bowiem na moim komputerze _nie ma_ mozliwosci zainstalowac windows, bo nie ma takiej wersji, ktora by z nim dzialala. szczeka w dol - "przeciez nie ma takich komputerow". przynajmniej byla reformowalna - zabralo mi jedynie 2 minuty, by jej to wyjasnic  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> przynajmniej byla reformowalna - zabralo mi jedynie 2 minuty, by jej to wyjasnic 

 

To juz duzy postep  :Smile:  Przydaloby sie jakies ... Linux-Evangelism  :Razz: 

----------

## C1REX

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> . na co tlumacze jej, ze chodzi mi o cos innego - linux badz mac osx - bowiem na moim komputerze _nie ma_ mozliwosci zainstalowac windows, bo nie ma takiej wersji, ktora by z nim dzialala. 

 

Mógłbyś to wyjaśnić? PowerPC?

----------

## _troll_

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   . na co tlumacze jej, ze chodzi mi o cos innego - linux badz mac osx - bowiem na moim komputerze _nie ma_ mozliwosci zainstalowac windows, bo nie ma takiej wersji, ktora by z nim dzialala.  
> 
> Mógłbyś to wyjaśnić? PowerPC?

 

dokladnie - ppc  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   przynajmniej byla reformowalna - zabralo mi jedynie 2 minuty, by jej to wyjasnic  
> 
> To juz duzy postep  Przydaloby sie jakies ... Linux-Evangelism 

 

popieram  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## miscz

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą to ten komputerek ma dość ciekawy dysk twardy  *Quote:*   Western Digital 120 MB 7200obr. 

 

to jednorazowka, robi 7200 obrotow i sie zuzywa, nie wiem czy zdarzysz zapisac 120mb w tym czasie - proste  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to jednorazowka, robi 7200 obrotow i sie zuzywa, nie wiem czy zdarzysz zapisac 120mb w tym czasie - proste 

 

hahahahahahahah - dobre, dobre

swoją drogą sprzęt kupowany w MediaMarkt(chodzi mi tu o komputery) to wg mnie niezbyt trafna inwestycja - może i jest on sensowny ale nie dla mnie i szczerze mówiąc po doświadczeniach nie tylko moich odradzałbym zakup

----------

## C1REX

Nie wiadomo jakiej firmy jest jest sprzęt (poza prockiem). Nic nie wiadomo o płycie głównej. Za mało informacji o tym zestawie.

Linuksa instalują, by klient mógł za darmo sam zainstalować windę - to wszyscy wiemy. Zmieniło się tylko to, że teraz czasami ktoś sprawdza legalność softu. 

Ja nie puczułem "drgnięcia" ; )

----------

## mdk

Taaa... w sumie macie rację. To nie jest "drgnienie" - raczej błąd marketingowców z MM. Bo ludzie którzy potrafią skasować Linuxa/zainstalować Windę, to nie jest chyba do końca klientela MM... tam raczej (komputery) kupują ludzie, którzy mają o tym mniejsze pojęcie. A sam sprzęt/cena to nie jest jakiś taki super-deal, żeby się na niego skusił ktoś bardziej obeznany (taniej można taki komputer samemu złożyć - jak się ktoś zna). 

A błąd dlatego, że jak przyjdzie taki "niedzielny komputerowiec" (zachęcony magicznymi cyferkami "PENTIUM 4 3000", "DWUWARSTWOWA", "7200 OBROTÓW", "512 MB RAMU") to ma podejście pt. "Proszę mi to włączyć, i pokazać jak szybko działa". I co mu taki biedny sprzedawca pokaże? "To jest Linux, ale wie Pan - może pan zainstalować Windowsa" ? 

No chyba że: "To jest Linux, ale wie Pan - może pan zainstalować Windowsa, i my to nawet tutaj na zapleczu możemy panu zrobić od zaraz, i nie będzie pan musiał nawet nic płacić extra" - ale o taki cynizm bym ich nie podejrzewał. 

Chociaż... kto wie? Tak czy inaczej, pozostaje mieć nadzieję, że jedna na 100 "gospodyń domowych" (skrót myślowy) zanim skasuje Linuxa, to chociaż zapamięta nazwę...

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> dokladnie - ppc

 

Możesz zdradzić jakieś szczegóły? Jestem zainteresowany...  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Linux jest też oczywiście po to, by taki "wspaniały" komputer mógł kosztować niecałe 3000. 2999 świetnie wygląda w katalogach. 

- "Profesjonalny sprzęt, z profesjonalnym systemem operacyjnym"

----------

## Poe

 *milu_m wrote:*   

>  *miscz wrote:*   
> 
> to jednorazowka, robi 7200 obrotow i sie zuzywa, nie wiem czy zdarzysz zapisac 120mb w tym czasie - proste  
> 
> hahahahahahahah - dobre, dobre
> ...

 

nienawidze kompow z super/hiper/ekstra-marketów. nigdy nie spotkałem sie z dobrą konfiguracją, zawsze mam podejrzenia co do faktycznie zainstalowanych częsci oraz sposobie ich zamontowania... jednak wole sie zdac na siebie.. wiem co biore (poniekąd), biore co chce i co mi odpowiada. bez kompromisow. a jezeli bylbym osoba nieznajaza sie na kompach a mądrą, to ide do jakiegos kopiterowego i mówie "chciałbym kupic komputer. będzie mi on słuzyc głównie jako maszynka do gier/filmow" a oni juz podają co i jak... komputerom z super/hiper/ekstra-marketów mowie gromkie NIE, chocby miały skompilowane Gentoo na pokładzie (zaloze sie ze i tak trza by bylo je przkompilowac na nowo  :Very Happy: )

----------

## _troll_

 *mdk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dokladnie - ppc 
> 
> Możesz zdradzić jakieś szczegóły? Jestem zainteresowany... 

 

iBook G4 1,2 GHz - dokladne info znajdziesz tutaj:

http://www.apple.com.pl/products/ibook/specs.html

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

